# Year round Artist Ally



## jwktrucker (Jun 6, 2010)

Hello artist, I am John Kuczwara, I run a custom printed t-shirt  business and need artist. I will be opening a Indoor Flea Market Booth  at a brand new location (  http://maps.google.com/maps/ms?msa=0&msid=117646892915757048194.0004885f5f92dc39f2743&z=14  ) It is still under construction and do for it's grand opening in mid  August.

I have a 10x15 foot space that opens on the short end. I  want to set up an artist table right by the door to attract costumers  and will need artist to create pieces for customers to have printed on  their shirts. As business picks up and I am able to expand I will be  adding more Artist tables as for now I do not think the space can  support more then 2 Artist tables.

The Artist tables are FREE I  will not be charging the artist anything to be there. The artist will be  responsible for their own supplies pens, paper, bushes, paints, and the  like. I do have the vendor's license and can take care of the sales  taxes for artist that do not have them. A catalog of available art is  under construction and will always be expanding. The artist can submit  works for the catalog and will receive commissions from products sold  with their work on it even if they are not working the Artist tables  that day.

Booth will be open Fri, Sat & Sun
for more  information contact

John Kuczwara
Fandom Fabrications
2526  Glenmawr Ave
Columbus OH 43202
(614) 886 - 4846

Or post  reply with your questions


----------

